# Consults-H&P-Procedures



## jperkins (Apr 6, 2010)

I do not think this can be done, however, other more experienced opinions are requested; the H&P cannot be charged the same day as the procedure (see previous post earlier today) so, the procedure is performed as OP, the patient needs bypass so care is transferred to the surgeon to admit and do the H&P and the next day the interventional cardiologist is consulted and charges a consult. This seems backwards to me.


----------



## BradSW (Apr 6, 2010)

That sounds confusing. If the the cardiologist is being consulted it's not part of the global package, it just needs to be billed as a consult with the appropriate V code.


----------



## jlb102780 (Apr 6, 2010)

jperkins said:


> I do not think this can be done, however, other more experienced opinions are requested; the H&P cannot be charged the same day as the procedure (see previous post earlier today) so, the procedure is performed as OP, the patient needs bypass so care is transferred to the surgeon to admit and do the H&P and the next day the interventional cardiologist is consulted and charges a consult. This seems backwards to me.



I think I'm gathering what your saying. 

Sometimes with what I see from my doctors, they will see the pt in office and decide to schedule them for a cath in a day or so, if that's the case, the hosp would need an H&P for their records, you can't bill this again on the same day as the procedure. You would initally bill for the office visit, then a few days later, the cath or whatever procedure they are doing, then if they need bypass, it gets transfered to a cardiovascular surgeon, usually the doctor that did the bypass will transfer care back to the cardiologist. With these, I do not bill a consult, just a follow up visit as it does not meet the guidelines as a "consult", its a "transfer of care". I hope that makes sense, if not, send me a private message and I'll send you my number and try to walk you through it. Good luck


----------

